# Here to drop off more pics



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 10, 2009)

So- I'm here to drop off new firing pics. Been busy with work (employed again), throwing, firing...

The computer I'm on is wacky about loading some pages, so I have to put this here rather than the pictures page (I knew the forum number for the addy bar... how pathetic am I?)

Anyway- keep warm, ladies.
These were taken by my wife

Firebox with a low dryout fire- that slab in front is castable refractory- I actually start the fire outside the firebox.  Bricks are removable for mouse hole air (under the coal bed) or secondary air (huh huh- derriere) right under the suspended wood.






Checking the fire... don't do this at top fire- there's too much radiation. 






This angle makes me look like a man of average height.







Goggles make me look like a supervillain






The wife brings the family out to see me.





The rest were taken by my friend and fellow potter- Heather Gwinn













Glow on underside of my 1/4" steel warped firebox door














Glaze on this mug is melty and wet here








Base of chimney- these bricks are removable as passive dampers.  Works pissa.


----------



## wendell (Sep 10, 2009)

Although I knew your avatar isn't you, I have to admit that seeing your haircut gave me a bit of a shock.  :cheese: 

Good to see you back.


----------



## Jags (Sep 10, 2009)

You talkin' about him or the dog's hair cut? :lol:


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a question as well as others may...

WTH is that thing?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 10, 2009)

a kiln!


----------



## fossil (Sep 10, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> ...how pathetic am I?...



Totally.  Moved it to the pic forum for you.  Thanks for the pics.  Fire on!  Rick


----------



## Archie (Sep 10, 2009)

That's cool! (or hot). Keep those goggles on.


----------



## raven (Sep 11, 2009)

HI new here learn alot on this forum, but that kiln is to cool.have given thought to getting back into clay . wood fireing clay is nothing less than mastering fire and earth. tooooooo cool.


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome pics dude.  Glad to hear yer workin' again.


----------



## gibson (Sep 12, 2009)

Holy sh!t Pook, you look exactly like my brother.  No kidding.  Let me translate.   U luk xakly like my bro.  Cheers.


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 12, 2009)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Awesome pics dude.  Glad to hear yer workin' again.


Ja, and glad to see you're wearing pants!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks all- appreciate it


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome back AP...I thought you went to Europe awhile back and was surprised when you didn't post from there.


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great to see more pics! I love your work, use my coffee mug everyday!


----------



## Ratman (Sep 14, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> So- I'm here to drop off new firing pics. Been busy with work (employed again), throwing, firing...
> 
> The computer I'm on is wacky about loading some pages, so I have to put this here rather than the pictures page (I knew the forum number for the addy bar... how pathetic am I?)
> 
> ...




Great pics... real nice set-up!
Are you Rick the stove rebuilder with the Energy Harvester stoves?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks- I'm not Rick.  I'm down the road from you in Londonderry.


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey John..er..Pook...er..Rick or whateverthehell..Oh yeah, AP.....When you gonna show some pics of the stuff you were trying to melt in that inferno??


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 14, 2009)

I hafta take some pics.  Damn day job interferes with my pottery biddnizz.  Fortunately, my wife has taken the initiative as business manager- she's incredibly organized and smokin hot- both of which qualities elude me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 14, 2009)

Good to hear from ya AP . . . I was just thinking the other day that we hadn't seen a post from you in some time.


----------



## Ratman (Sep 15, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Thanks- I'm not Rick.  I'm down the road from you in Londonderry.



Sorry...
Theres an rdwilkey (user email) that I was confusing with you.

My son is an art teacher and just started doing potery, has a wheel and a kiln.
Maybe I could stop by with him someday and you could give him some pointers.
Thanks!


----------



## bjkjoseph (Sep 19, 2009)

for some reason i thought you would look more like bob ross.


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool pictures of a very cool (hot?) set up.  I remember talk about making tiles for hearths earlier this year.  Have you explored that idea any further?  Funnily enough, I've thought of you periodically whenever I've really studied the raised hearths under our woodstoves and thought about the sorts of tiles I'd be interested in purchasing for such a project.  

We renovated the bathroom over the summer and I tiled the shower stall.  It really got me thinking about tile and how it can become a very creative medium for something that is pretty mundane and very practical.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2009)

My buddy that had the cracked hearth issue replaced his stove (got a kick butt Woodstock), and the premade hearth company replaced the damaged one free (good service), so my foray into hearth making was put on hold.  After Christmas is a slow season for potters, so it may be a good time to look into it.


----------

